# Dom0 support in FreeBSD 9?



## minimike (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi

Just a question will comes support for XEN Dom0 on FreeBSD 9 or 9.x?

I am asking cause I have read that it would possible developed here http://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD9


----------



## SirDice (Feb 9, 2011)

http://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/Xen


----------

